# new member



## Karma999 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi i am new to this forum, newly separated at 65 years of age, ex husband is 68 he was having an affair with a 38 year old that worked for us. i was shattered of course, as we had been married for 46 years, have to adult children 44 and 40. who he hasn't even attempted to get in contact with.(guilt i suppose). it has been 3 weeks since this all came to a head. every day is a struggle, i just keep telling myself positive things, in between the tears.i do know i will beat this as i am a positive person.


----------



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome...


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## NothingsOriginal (Sep 23, 2016)

I understand that you don't know what to do, but here are some things to help you be on the right track.

1)Take care of yourself. Eat healthy, stay hydrated, get sleep. This is #1 for a reason, you can't do anything else without it.

2) Lawyer up. You need to know all of your rights and obligations, because you can't be starting over from scratch at this stage in life.

3) Get your financial house in order. Even if he pays the bills (you didn't mention that) you need to get your arms around where you are.

4)If you even suspect that he had sexual contact with you after he started with her, go get tested for STDs right away. Your regular Dr. can do it for you.

5) Speaking of starting over, since he stayed 46 years I can only guess that you are a lovable person. My Mom remarried at age 78. Don't fear the future, run towards it.


----------



## Karma999 (Oct 10, 2016)

re: notmyrealname4 I couldn't even sit in the same room as him now, let alone take him back. no we are not wealthy, she is an asian gold digger according to her ex partner. we were your average couple, not weak not strong, but he always needed his ego boosted. and she saw that and played it to the hilt.I was thinking maybe he likes her more than usual, and whenever i suggested that, he made it look like i was paranoid,(he is every manipulative, and good at it). and yes i will be getting everything that is rightfully mine, i agree to do that at our age in life is the lowest of the low. i have a very clear conscience, i have always put my husband/kids before anything or anyone else.i think he will end up a very lonely old man.


----------



## Karma999 (Oct 10, 2016)

Re NothingsOriginal. 1) ihave always put my husband/kids first, i think most woman do.i eat healthy, walk 5 days a week. I have spoken to 2 different Lawyers, and i do know my rights. I am sorting all the financial situation out (unlike him who just buries his head and hope it all works in his favour) 5)yesi am a loveable person my family was my life, (and my two adult kids still are and are a great support to me). I now am looking to make a new life for me, which i know i can do. Thank you for your kind words, they mean a lot.


----------



## jasmine31 (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome Mrs. Karma999. Happy holidays to you and your family.


----------

